# Mint 1966 Schwinn Typhoon



## milbums (Sep 28, 2012)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/3298474401.html

Not for me, but someone may like this.  A little pricey but a real gem.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Sep 28, 2012)

milbums said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/3298474401.html
> 
> Not for me, but someone may like this.  A little pricey but a real gem.




A little pricey!!! That's an understatement!!! $1450 for a 60's typhoon is ridiculous, wether it's been ridden or not. It's not even a deluxe version. I would say, and I'm being generous here... $300 tops. It's not a Schwinn Phantom, Panther or Deluxe Hornet. Now one of those that's never been ridden, sure I could see spending $1400 bones, but not for a typhoon. It is pretty, but this is an American Pickers mentality at its prime. "It's a Schwinn, it's in fantastic condition, I'm sure it's worth a G!"
Those shows are fake and I really wish people would realize that.

Sorry, not trying to vent on you. But whoever posted this, is crazy. They should post this photo in the Schwinn section and ask to have everyone chime in on an approximate value. That might help whoever posted this wake up and smell the coffee!!!


----------



## daved66 (Sep 29, 2012)

beautiful bike.  tad pricey, but make an offer and you might get it~


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2012)

I wouldn't buy it, but I just think it's so cool to see a bike of this vintage in such beautiful original condition. Maybe it's just nostalgia.


----------

